# SM Sternguard Veteran Ork Hunter Squad (PIC HEAVY!)



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Y'all remember the cool SM Veteran Tyranid Hunter metal minis, right? Well I decided they weren't cool enough so I made my own Veteran Ork Hunter Squad. I used tons and tons of bits from different box sets. I got some out of print pieces, some metal pieces, Ork pieces, Orc pieces (fantasy), Tact Squad pieces and Assault Squad pieces. I took me months to find everything I needed and even longer to put them all together. As I was taking pictures, I realized there are still some spots I didn't finish yet. This is by far the most converted squad I've made so far. I don't think I'll do anything like that again due to the cost of building the squad. Well, here you go. Any suggestions on future squads? I already got some ideas, but I would love to hear what you think.

The story behind this Squad of Vets is that they're the last surviving Marines on a Ork infested planet. Due to Imperium bureaucracy, they've been stranded on the planet for nearly a decade. They've ran out of supplies after the first 4 months and have since relied on scavenging for food, armor and weapons. Hence all the battle damage, Ork weapons and armor.

First up is my Sergeant. Gave him as much red as I could. Decided to put a white stripe on his pack to mark him as a Vet Sgt. That Ork bomb thing is supposed to be a replacement melta-bomb. I also chopped of the 'exhaust' things on the pack and replaced them with Ork skulls.












































I guess this guy could be considered the Heavy Weapons Missile Launcher Marine. I put a 'swirly' and 'checkers' on the missiles.



































I guess this guy could also be the Heavy Weapons Missile Launcher Marine. I put a 'swirly' on his missile too.



































This is my Comm Marine. Gave him an auspex and a comm pack. I actually chopped of the left had so I could rotate it and angle it towards his face. Minor mod and probably unnecessary, but I like it.



































This Marines is just a dual shotgun wielding bad-ass.











































This is the Special Weapons Flamer Marine. The flame comes from WHFB Empire Flagellant Warband (?)



































This is what started it all. I found an old out of print SM arm that was outstretched, like it was holding something. So I thought it'd be cool if I put a head on it. And then I found an Ork head that fit perfectly. But then I thought it needed more Ork stuff to tie it all together. So one damn OOP arm became an entire Sternguard Veteran Ork Hunter Squad. I decided to give him a single visor style lense.











































This is one of my favorites. Dude just looks bad-ass running with two guns blazing.



















































I gave this guy a Black Reach Ork Warboss gun.



































This guy could also be a Heavy Weapons Heavy Bolter Marine.



































And here's a nice big happy Squad picture.












You can see the rest of my small Space Marine Army by clicking here *HERE*. And leave a comment.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice Conversions, especially given how labour intensive they must have been.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

good ideas, and well executed  good job bud !!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

They're bonkers...
I love 'em.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Reppage for conversions!

These guys are great


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Love it. Kudos to you. I have not seen anything like this before. Rep for all the work and the cool ideas.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I love the over the top trophies, looks like they have been fighting orks a little too long and taken some culture too (or is it just to psych the orks out), nice work.


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't even know what to say. These are some awesome conversions. +rep


----------



## Spaz (Nov 21, 2009)

I think those minis look ridiculous.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Spaz said:


> I think those minis look ridiculous.


more ridiculous than grown men playing with toys?

I think they look imaginative, and fun, so you've applied 2 things shunned by most players, and thats a very good thing.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

we are all entitled to an opinion but it would be nice if they were backed up by reasoning and i know no one has said anything yet but for any that follow please dont start an open argument, debate by all means but have reasons.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> I think those minis look ridiculous.


That made me Lol so hard. And do you know what? its the first _honest_ comment ive read on a project log/modelling thread for ages.

Im more of a realism fan, ill spend all day weathering things, washing and drybrushing for a realistic affect ( although holydogshit, ive seen some TOO REAL stuff before ) so im not a fan of the bold colours, but still nice execution of your ideas 

and 800 POSTS!!!


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

bobss said:


> Im more of a realism fan, ill spend all day weathering things, washing and drybrushing for a realistic affect ( although holydogshit, ive seen some TOO REAL stuff before ) so im not a fan of the bold colours, but still nice execution of your ideas


Thanks bobss. I agree that the squad is a little colorful, but that's cause I used Ork inspired colors and themes. Got some checkers and swirls, and some Evil Sunz red, some Bad Moonz yellow, some Death Skullz blue and even some Snakebites triangles and browns. If you go to my "*Knights of Terra*" thread you'll see that the rest of my army is not like that.

After my very first Tactical Squad, I decided I didn't want to have a carbon copy of every other unit out there. Sure, the colors are different, but everything else is the same. Sgt with pistol and chain sword, missile launcher and flamer and then 7 other Marines standing in the same pose holding the same rifle. Talk about boring! I decided to give each of my squads their own unique look and this one came more colorful than the rest. My next squad is gonna be a "Special Ops" squad. That one is gonna be the exact opposite of bright. Think "Rainbow 40K" :victory:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

lav25gunner said:


> After my very first Tactical Squad, I decided I didn't want to have a carbon copy of every other unit out there. Sure, the colors are different, but everything else is the same. Sgt with pistol and chain sword, missile launcher and flamer and then 7 other Marines standing in the same pose holding the same rifle. Talk about boring! I decided to give each of my squads their own unique look and this one came more colorful than the rest.


Good for you mate, some nice conversions here backed up with some cool fluff. My favourite thing is wondering what the orks are thinking when they see your vets coming.

"Demz mental humies are back! Da one'z wiv all the dakka and the spiky bitz on dere 'eads!"

In the spirit of honesty i'll add my only gripe though - what's holding all those swords and axes on their backpacks?


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Varakir said:


> Good for you mate, some nice conversions here backed up with some cool fluff. My favourite thing is wondering what the orks are thinking when they see your vets coming.
> 
> "Demz mental humies are back! Da one'z wiv all the dakka and the spiky bitz on dere 'eads!"
> 
> In the spirit of honesty i'll add my only gripe though - what's holding all those swords and axes on their backpacks?


umm... the Emperor's will? :laugh:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

lav25gunner said:


> umm... the Emperor's will? :laugh:


heh good answer....of course you could always say they've inherited a bit of the WAAAGH!, and they stay attached because they believe they should.

'course, you'd have to start painting there helmets red then...


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

For getting an idea and following it right to the end, not just doing what is "right".+rep.
And the weapons on the backs, they are magnetized:biggrin:


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

They look great, could go the whole nine yards and make them Crimson Fist


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

1st off, they're amazing, well done! I love the bright pastel colours and the black ork shields. Great idea, and it's pulled off terrifically. 

My only question (besides the sticky weapons) is where are those shotguns from? I really want one now!


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> 1st off, they're amazing, well done! I love the bright pastel colours and the black ork shields. Great idea, and it's pulled off terrifically.
> 
> My only question (besides the sticky weapons) is where are those shotguns from? I really want one now!


I wish I could help you with that one. I bought a ziplock bag full of random bits on ebay, and they just appeared there. I know the Sergeant's revolver belonged to an Ork Grotz, so I think it may have come from that or maybe from some Empire figure. Hell it could be out of print like that Space Marine out-streched arm with an open palm.

Can anyone help out?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like the dude with the twin slugga pistols. I always were a fan of yellow danger stripes. I think the shotguns (if they are metal) are from necromunda perhaps.

Where did you get those arm guards with the ork glyphs on? I'll have to steal-y those I think.

Good job you painted your marines blue - fits in with all that looting.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

piemaster said:


> I like the dude with the twin slugga pistols. I always were a fan of yellow danger stripes. I think the shotguns (if they are metal) are from necromunda perhaps.
> 
> Where did you get those arm guards with the ork glyphs on? I'll have to steal-y those I think.
> 
> Good job you painted your marines blue - fits in with all that looting.


the shotguns are plastic, so definitely not necromunda. I think the ork glyphs are from the Ork Trukk and some from Nobz accessories. Just do a search for Ork bits on ebay. That's how I found most of my stuff.

Try *HERE* for some of those accessories.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

those are some excellent conversions! + rep


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

yes i agree with everyone, its is a very cool very well painted army, you should be proud in what you have done because no matter where you go or play you have an amazing center peice for the table, i dont think the colors are over done, like you said they have been scavenging ork pieces.
now my question...........what would they codex say about using xenos weapons?
any thoughts +rep


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

not to be mean, the paint job is nice and crisp, but man, they are heretics and are not indoctinated sternguard, and basicly look really silly with all that Ork stuff...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Really nice models, my only gripe is the flatness of the White, could do with some layering or you could follow one of xenobotics guides on a dirty White in his project log.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

very classic looking mate, nice job! +rep


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

warsmith7752 said:


> Really nice models, my only gripe is the flatness of the White, could do with some layering or you could follow one of xenobotics guides on a dirty White in his project log.


The helmets do have grayish recess, but they got washed out in the picture.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

The shotguns come from Gorkamorka think you got them with the Trukks to put behind the drivers.


----------

